# French Visa



## danjennings1958

Theres so much info on here its difficult to find the exact answers to a question, so here goes...

If im a brit living in the UK and considering moving to france on a permanent basis. Can i apply for a visa whilst still resident in the UK, before I find a place to live in France?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

Actually, you can only apply for a visa from outside France (i.e. at or through a French consulate). You will be asked (among other things) for proof of where you will be staying on arrival in France - though it doesn't need to be your ultimate place to live. It should, however, be a residence where you can receive postal mail and ideally have a utility bill or two in your name.


----------



## danjennings1958

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, you can only apply for a visa from outside France (i.e. at or through a French consulate). You will be asked (among other things) for proof of where you will be staying on arrival in France - though it doesn't need to be your ultimate place to live. It should, however, be a residence where you can receive postal mail and ideally have a utility bill or two in your name.


Ok thanks - i have a friend living in France, im sure her would help there, but the utility bill might be a bit tricky?


----------



## Crabtree

She could do an attestation hebergement 


Attestation d'hébergement - Modèle de lettre - service-public.fr


Do not forget that you will need to show how you will support yourself in France as well


----------

